# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  αντικατασταση μηχανισμου αναγνωσης σε dvd receiver

## maxim

καλησπερα σε ολους κ καλο μηνα (λιγο αργα αλλα καλιο αργα που λενε...  :Smile:  )

θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια να βρω το κοστος ενος ανταλλακτικου που ψαχνω.. πριν λιγο καιρο χαλασε απο φυσικη φθορα η κεφαλη σε ενα dvd receiver που εχω.. εχω ψαξει αλλα κατι κανω λαθος φαινεται στην αναζητηση κ μου βγαζει ακυρα αποτελεσματα. το μοντελο ειναι το lh-t250 της lg. το μηχανημα ηταν δωρο απο το εξωτερικο (αρα κ πανακριβο τοτε) κ δε θελω να βαλει κανενας αλλος χερι εκει μεσα εκτος απο μενα... μπορει να με βοηθησει κανεις να μαθω κοστος σε ευρω για να το παραγγειλω?? ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## exop

ρ'ιξε μια ματιά εδώ (είναι για το tray - ίσως να έχει και αυτό που θέλεις: http://www.diyparts.com.au/lg-audio-...-p-600950.html

----------


## maxim

σ ευχαριστω... ομως... δεν το χει.. ολα ειναι rh- xxx... ξερεις κατι αλλο?? λογικα η τιμη του ειναι κοντα 30 ευρω αν υπολογισουμε μεταφορικα κλπ...

----------


## sakis

ΜΑνωλοπουλος 8836512 service  ανταλλακτικα LG

----------


## maxim

> ΜΑνωλοπουλος 8836512 service  ανταλλακτικα LG



σακη οντως εκει πηρα τηλ σημερα... εκατσα ολο το βραδυ κ εψαχνα.. εξυπηρετικοτατοι... μονο που θα τραβηξω ενα μικροδιαυλο (να το πω ευγενικα) με την κεφαλη λογω κατασκευης... αλλα μπρος σε κατι αλλα που μεχρι να φτασω στο "πονεμενο" εξαρτημα ελυνα μια ωρα αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα... 

ο οδηγος ως ειναι εχει λεει καταργηθει και δινεται μοναχα μεμονωμενα η κεφαλη.. γι αυτο κ δεν το εβρισκα ουτε στο παραπανω λινκ ουτε κ αλλου... η κεφαλη κανει ενα 30αρι συν 5 - 6 ευρω το κουριερ... οκ μου ηρθε... μετα απο μηνες κ σε κανα 10ημερο θα δω ξανα ταινια... 

κατι τελευταιο... ξερουμε αν η συγκεκριμενη κεφαλη χρειαζεται καποια ρυθμιση πριν τη βαλω η ερχεται ετοιμη απ το εργοστασιο??

σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## sakis

Το το θα δεις ταινια ειναι λιγακι σχετικο .... βαλε την κεφαλη πρωτα και βλεπουμε ...Οταν ενα DVD player  και ΟΧΙ  receiver  δεν διαβαζει δεν φταιει απαραιτητα  η κεφαλη  αλλα τσπ ...ειδωμεν

----------


## maxim

dvd receiver ειναι... και διαβαζει τα παντα (μη μου πεις για blu-ray γιατι δεν ειχε βγει τοτε ακομα).. οκ αρα δε χρειαζεται τπτ.. του τη βαζω και οπως λες βλεπουμε... 

ps. αν για οποιοδηποτε λογο δε δουλεψει θα κανω το θεμα bump (προς αποφυγη δημιουργιας ομοιων θεματων) ωστε να σας πω τι εγινε κ αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε.. ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι...

----------


## sakis

λυπαμαι αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι το dvd receiver

----------


## maxim

ενα λινκ για να σε βοηθησω.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AV_receiver

κ φωτο απ το μηχανημα μου

http://www.494911.ru/products_pictur.../8511108_7.jpg

http://tehnika.oglasi.rs/images/ogla...2/561298/1.jpg

σημ. οι φωτο δεν ειναι δικες μου

----------


## sakis

Οκ καταλαβα ...συνηθως αυτο το λενε home theater  αλλα οκ τωρα καταλαβα τι θελεις να πεις ΚΑλη επιτυχια

----------

maxim (04-10-14)

----------


## maxim

σ ευχαριστω πολυ σακη!! εγω παλι το γνωριζω κ με τις 2 εννοιες... σ ευχαριστω..  :Smile:

----------


## maxim

Καλησπερα. Κανω bump το θεμα καθως υπαρχει επιπλοκη κ δε ξερω γιατι. Τοποθετησα τη νεα κεφαλη αφαιρεσα μια κολληση η οποια ηταν για την ασφαλεια της κεφαλης κ ενω βλεπει πως υπαρχει δισκος παραμενει στην προσπαθεια να το διαβασει κ εν τελει "no disc". Εν τω μεταξυ το μοτερ του επειδη δυσκολευεται να διαβασει αυξανει κατα πολυ τις στροφες κ εχουμε κ φαινομενο υπερθερμανσης στοιχειων. Υπαρχει καμια αλλη κολληση που πρεπει να αφαιρεσω? Η κολληση αυτη ηταν κοντα στο ματι. Χρειαζεται να κανω καποια ρυθμιση? Τα φτυσε το μοτερ? Τι εγινε τωρα?

----------


## maxim

Δυστυχως αν κ η εγχειριση ηταν επιτυχης το μηχανημα πρεπει να  βαρεσε μητρικη. Επισης παιζει και το ενδεχομενο κατα ενα μικρο ποσοστο το ανταλακτικο να ηταν ελατωματικο. Οπως κ να εχει επειδη στο εργαστηριο μου δν υπαρχει ο απαιτουμενος εξοπλισμος το ρισιβερ θα παει σε κανονικο σερβις απο εβδομαδας κ ειδωμεν. Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## sakis

> Το το θα δεις ταινια ειναι λιγακι σχετικο .... βαλε την κεφαλη πρωτα και βλεπουμε ...Οταν ενα DVD player  και ΟΧΙ  receiver  δεν διαβαζει δεν φταιει απαραιτητα  η κεφαλη  αλλα τσπ ...ειδωμεν





αυτα ... παμε καφεδακι τωρα ....

----------


## maxim

1 θα πω κ ας λογοκριθω.... το εστειλα τον οκτωβρη κ συνεχως μου λενε πως θα με ενημερωσουν... μπαινουμε οπου να ναι στον 4ο μηνα που "περιμενω να με ενημερωσουνε για τη βλαβη κ για το ποσο θα κοστισει"... σα να μην εφτανε που η κεφαλη - ανταλακτικο ηταν σκαρτο κ πληρωσα 30 ευρα.. σα να μην εφτανε που θελανε να βαλω το ονομα του τεχνικου οταν το εστειλα (λες κ ημασταν φιλαρακια απο χθες κ ξερω κ διευθυνση του σπιτιου του) με κινδυνο να το χασω μου λενε τωρα πως εχω κανει μλκ εγω κ θα με ενημερωσουν (τη β παρουσια)... γιατι δε με λενε στα ισα ρε παιδια οτι "ξες κατι οντως η κεφαλη ηταν ελαττωματικη" βλεπουν πως ξερω καποια πραγματακια κ μου λενε εμμεσως πλην σαφως πως φτιαχνοντας κατι των 400 ευρω δεν αξιζει γτ ασχολιουνται ηδη με μηχανηματα ανω των 1000 ευρω.. παιρνω τηλ κ τους λεω η το φτιαχνετε κ το στελνετε η του βγαζετε οτι δουλευει κ το πατε για ανακυκλωση... *α π α ρ α δ ε κ τ ο ι* ...

----------


## betacord85

που το εστειλες?

----------


## maxim

στο μανωλοπουλο... το ειπα σε ενα συναδελφο - ο οποιος τους γνωριζει πολυ καλα - του ειπα πως μου τους ειχατε προτεινει κ μου ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο μερος απο εκει... ελα ομως που δεν υπαρχει κ πουθενα αλλου εδω απ οτι εμαθα κ εψαξα... ακομα περιμενω το μηχανημα να μου το στειλουν πισω (να το δωσω σε κανενα ο οποιος να ειναι επαγγελματιας με @@ κ οχι @@ επαγγελματιας) λεγανε κ καλα πως θα δουνε τι θα κανουν.... τους εθεσα ασχημα για την κοροιδια κ τους ειπα πως ετσι αποκτανε τη χειροτερη φημη ως σερβις... στα @@ τους εκεινοι λεγανε πως θα εξυπηρετησουν... τους λεω σε ποσους μηνες... πιστευω πως εχουν κανει κ αλλη μλκ απ τα λεγομενα τους κ γι αυτο δεν το εστειλαν... τους λεω φερτε το η καντε το ανταλλακτικα... μου λεγανε τα 3 πουλακια... τσαντιστηκα κ τους το κλεισα στη μουρη μαζι με διαφορα εκκλησιαστικα... με παραπεμπανε απο τεχνικο σε τεχνικο οι οποιοι θελανε να παρω ολη την ιστορια απ την αρχη... οτι να ναι ρε παιδια!!!

----------


## sakis

Λυπαμαι αλλα εισαι παρα πολυ λαθος ...

--Αρχικα δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα  να τσεκαρεις εαν η κεφαλη ειναι λαθος η οχι .... οπως σου εξηγησα απο την αρχη  και επανηλημενα  οταν ενα μηχανημα δεν διαβαζει  δεν σημαινει οτι θελει κεφαλη απαραιτητα . Οι πιθανοτητες  να εχει δεκαδες αλλες βλαβες ειναι ιδιαιτερα αυξημενη ...Δεν παθαινουν μονο κεφαλες παθαινουν και βλαβες στην τροφοδοσια στις μητρικες πλακετες  και τους προσεσορες .

--Τωρα στον ΜΑνωλοπουλο και καθε Μανωλοπουλο δεν υπαρχει ΑΠΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ  ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ Αυτο σημαινει οτι εαν εχουν δει οτι η βλαβη υπαρχει στη Α η Β  πλακετα προφανως το μονο που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να αλλαξουν την πλακετα εαν αυτη υπαρχει , εαν υπαρχει στην σωστη βερσιον , οποτε αυτη και αν ερθει κλπ κλπ Οποτε  η καθυστερηση αυτη ειναι προφανως αναλογη και στην διαδικασια δεν εχει παει απολυτως τιποτα λαθος . 

--Η υπαρχουσα νομοθεσια δεν υποχρεωνει αυτον και αλλους κατασκευαστες να εχουν τετοιου τυπου σερβις εκτος εγγυησης  οποτε αυτο σημαινει οτι εφοσον νομικα ο κατασκευαστης  ειναι νομικα καλυμενος μπορει και να σε εχει γραμμενο στα παπαρια του .Οπου τελικα εαν τραβηχτεις να τους κυνηγησεις αυτους και το σερβις τους θα καταληξεις να παρεις ενα καινουργιο πλαυερ με καποια σοβαρη εκπτωση ...


Αυτα ....

----------


## maxim

σακη δεν ειναι οτι αργησανε επειδη δεν υπηρχε ανταλλακτικο.. ειναι οτι δεν κανανε σωστα τη δουλεια που υποτιθεται πως πρεπει να κανουν... μου στειλανε σκαρτη κεφαλη οπου εκει εντοπιζοταν το προβλημα κ οχι σε πλακετα απ οτι ειπα πιο πανω κ ζητω συγνωμη αν δεν το ειπα καθαρα... ολο αυτο το διαστημα αντι να μου πουν οτι κανανε λακαμια με το ανταλλακτικο κ με υποχρεωσανε να τους στειλω το μηχανημα να το δουν αντι να δεχτουν πισω το ελαττωματικο εξαρτημα που μου εστειλαν κ να μου στειλουν ενα νορμαλ με δικα τους εξοδα δημιουργησαν ολο αυτο το πραγμα... πραγματικα παραιτηθηκα κ ας το κανουν οτι θελουν... εχω κ σοβαροτερα θεματα απ το να τους κηνυγησω νομικα.. απλως απεκτησαν αλλη μια εξτρα φημη "μακρυα κ αγαπημενοι"... εσυ ως τεχνικος αν καταλαβαινες οτι το εξαρτημα που εστειλες σε συναδελφο ηταν σκαρτο δε θα του ζητουσες συγνωμη κ θα το επαιρνες πισω κ θα του εστελνες ενα που θα δουλευει??? θα του εριχνες κατηγοριες τυπου "το ανταλλακτικο ητο μια χαρα κ εσυ το χαλασες" για να καλυψεις το λαθος σου?? ελα βρε σακη... δε στεκει... τεσπα.. τωρα κλαιω τα 400 ευρω της αγορας του κ τα αλλα 50 που εδωσα για το ανταλλακτικο κ για την αποστολη του μηχανηματος στην εν λογω αντιπροσωπεια... το οτι ειναι εκτος εγγυησης συμφωνω εν μερει με αυτο που λες κ αυτο γιατι δε σημαινει κατι το οτι επειδη ειναι εκτος εγγυησης θα πρεπει να με γραψουν κανονικα κατηγοροντας με κιολα... ολο αυτο που δε μου αρεσε εξ αρχης ηταν η αντιμετωπιση τους ως πελατης τους κ συναδελφος τους ασχετα με το οτι το δικο μου σερβις εκλεισε λογω οικονομικων κ εδωσα οτι εργαλεια ειχα για να καλυψω τρυπες... οποτε κ αναγκαστηκα το εστειλα... αλλιως θα το εφτιαχνα...

----------


## Πατέντες

> σα να μην εφτανε που θελανε να βαλω το ονομα του τεχνικου οταν το εστειλα (λες κ ημασταν φιλαρακια απο χθες κ ξερω κ διευθυνση του σπιτιου του) με κινδυνο να το χασω μου λενε τωρα πως εχω κανει μλκ εγω κ θα με ενημερωσουν.



Το μηχάνημα σου το έχεις στα χέρια σου;
Το έχεις δει; Υπάρχει;

----------


## betacord85

με λυπει παρα πολυ το ποστ...καταρχην δεν ξερεις πως δουλευει ο μανωλοπουλος...δεν θα πω πολλα...λογικα ειδαν οτι καποιος πηγε ενα μηχανημα το επαιξε ξερολας και αλλαξε την κεφαλη και σε γραψανε στα φρυδια τους...και εγω στο service ετσι κανω...ως συναδελφος τους δεν νομιζω αλλη κατηγορια εκεινοι και αλλοι εσυ...και κατι τελευταιο σε τετοιους πελατες που το παιζουν εξυπνοι τους κανουν χειροτερες ζημιες ετσι ωστε να μην το ξαναφερει και να σε πριζει...δεν λεω ψεμματα το εχω κανει και εγω...ειδηκα σε πηραγμενο μηχανημα κατεβαζω καντηλια απο μεσα μου στον πελατη...γιατι εχει κανει χειροτερη ζημια...τεσπα καλες γιορτες

----------


## maxim

μπαμπη εκει δουλευεις??

φιλαρακι πραγματικα δεν κατηγορω κανενα τεχνικο απλως η πολιτικη που χρησιμοποιουν ειναι λαθος... ξερολες υπαρχουν παντου.... δεν τους αποφευγεις πουθενα... εννοειται πως εσυ ο ιδιος δεν κανεις λακαμια στο μηχανημα για να διωξεις τον πελατη... απλως του λες τι εχει γινει κ απλως πως δε μπορεις να το αναλαβεις επειδη μπηκε χερι κ αυτο ηταν... εγω ετσι εκανα... αν ο πελατης εχει κανει λακαμια στο μηχανημα εσυ δε φερεις ευθυνη καμια αν σου πει να το φτιαξεις κ προκυψει ζημια κατα τη διαρκεια της επισκευης... αυτο ειναι αλλο κομματι... να σου πω την αληθεια εγω απο τοτε που εκλεισα το μαγαζι δε ξαναασχοληθηκα με ηλ/νικες συσκευες.... οποτε εχουν περασει χρονια κ πολλα απο αυτα που ηξερα τα εχω διαγραψει απ το σκληρο να το πω ετσι... κ γι αυτο τους το εστειλα... τα μονα εργαλεια που μου εχουν απομεινει ειναι 2 κολλητηρια smd κ αυτα θα τα δωσω δωρο στο γιο μου οταν με το καλο περασει στη σχολη του χρονου... 

επισης δεν κανω το ξερολα σε πραγματα που δε γνωριζω... το λεω πως αυτο δεν το γνωριζω... δεν καθομαι να λεω ασυναρτησιες γιατι θα βρω μπελα... σε περιπτωση που το εννοουσες για μενα κ δεν ηταν γενικο... κ μην ανησυχεις ακομα κ για μενα να πηγαινε δε θα με πειραξει ακομα κ να το εννοεις μιας κ δε γνωριζομαστε.. να σαι καλα κ καλες γιορτες κ σε σενα!!  :Smile: 

το μηχανημα το χω στα χερια μου απο σημερα κ απο αυριο θα παει στα χερια του φιλου κ συναδελφου ωστε να το κανει ανταλλακτικα.... λυπαμαι πολυ που ειχε τετοια καταληξη η ολη ιστορια...

----------


## betacord85

οχι μαξιμε δεν πηγαιινε σε εσενα...απλα εχω δει και σε αλλους με παρομοια προβληματα να αλλαζουν κατευθειαν κεφαλες...υπαρχουν και αλλα προβλημτα εκτος απο τις κεφαλες...ακομα και οι ποιοτητα τους ποαιζει ρολο...το να γλιτωσεις 10 ευρω απο εβαυ και μετα να βαρας το κεφαλη σου στον τοιχο επειδη δεν δουλευει το μηχανημα κριμα ειναι...και εγω αν δω τα σκουρα παιρνω μεσα τηλ χωρις να πηραξω τιποτα και το καω χειροτερα...και στην τελικη τιμη μου κοβουν 25 %...οχι δεν δουλευω εκει αλλα ξερω τα παιδια μεσα...καλες γιορτες

----------


## maxim

κατ αρχας καλημερα κ καλο μηνα σε ολους!! επειδη εχει γινει ανατολικο ζητημα το θεμα κ επειδη κουραστηκα να ασχολουμαι πραγματικα με κατι τετοια θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε να βρω καποιο παρεμφερη μηχανημα που να παιρνει το ιδιο οπτικαλ η καποιο αλλο που να κανει.. εννοω ολη τη μοναδα... δυστυχως ουτε ανταλλακτικα μπορει να γινει... να του το βαλω κ να τελειωνει εκει το ολο θεμα..

----------

